# Bikepark nähe Aschaffenburg (Bayern)?



## BassBooster (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,
Suche einen Bikepark oder schöne FR/DH Strecken in der nähe von Aschaffenburg (noch knapp in Bayern fast in Hessen) Umkreis bis ca. 80km! Postet doch einfach mal Link zu Bikerparks! Und wenn möglicha auch wegbeschreibungen!   

BassBooster


----------



## signal (23. Juni 2005)

Hi du Ascheberger  , 
davon mal abgesehen, dass der Threat ins DDD-Forum gehört, 
schau mal hier:

http://www.schlickjumper.de/karte/dkarte.php

Oder fahr doch einfach von Johannesberg den Berg runter, ist bestimmt auch lustig  

Gruß signal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassBooster (23. Juni 2005)

Joa sorry aber ich wusst nich rechts wohin mit diesem FRETT!    Naja von Johannesberg runter fahr ich sehr oft! Ich wohne in GLATTBACH! Nich grad weit entfernt davon!


----------



## jona$ (23. Juni 2005)

http://www.feuerberglifte.de


----------



## signal (23. Juni 2005)

Ich weiß wo das ist. Hab da auch mal  6 Jahre gewohnt.


----------

